# Busted For Shooting Too Many Cans At Seminole



## gaducksmacker (Dec 8, 2014)

I heard some guys got busted for shooting over their limit on canvasbacks and having loaded guns in the boat at Seminole. 

I have to say it makes me really happy to hear ol' green jeans busted people like this. People who jump shoot birds (if that's what they were doing) and don't care about limits are NOT hunters at all and just give the rest of us legal hunters a bad name. Personally I'm pleased when I see the game warden and would like to see them more often. It seems like whenever you see someone doing something illegal on the water they are never around. Good to see they are making a few busts this season!

Sorry for the rant, just thought I would throw it out there. Heard about the bust through a friend of a friend, hope it was true!


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 8, 2014)

link?


----------



## gaducksmacker (Dec 8, 2014)

No link, just heard it through some guys hunting down there. If anyone has more information please share!


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 8, 2014)

Load up!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jay sullivent (Dec 8, 2014)

I've never heard it was illegal to have a loaded gun in the boat. Is this a Seminole rule?


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Dec 8, 2014)

It is my understanding that you cant shoot with the engine in the water, maybe I've got that wrong Anyway if they were jump shooting ducks I hope they did get caught


----------



## dom (Dec 8, 2014)

jay sullivent said:


> I've never heard it was illegal to have a loaded gun in the boat. Is this a Seminole rule?



law is unloaded and cased when boat is under power


----------



## The Longhunter (Dec 8, 2014)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> It is my understanding that you cant shoot with the engine in the water, maybe I've got that wrong Anyway if they were jump shooting ducks I hope they did get caught



You can't be underway (moving) from mechanical power or a sail.  The motor does not have to be running, just the boat moving.  There's no requirement that the foot be out of the water, as long as the boat is not moving.

The foot can be out of the water and the boat moving, and it's still a violation.

P.S. I _think_ that some of the eastern shore  states may have the motor out of the water rule, but it's a state level rule.


----------



## jay sullivent (Dec 8, 2014)

dom said:


> law is unloaded and cased when boat is under power



I would like to know where you get that from


----------



## dom (Dec 8, 2014)

looking to see whree it is for the state but number 6 at the following link for lanier: http://georgiawildlife.com/sites/default/files/uploads/wildlife/hunting/pdf/regulations/Lanier%20Early%20Teal-Goose%202014.pdf


----------



## dom (Dec 8, 2014)

GA Power Lakes: http://georgiawildlife.com/sites/default/files/uploads/wildlife/hunting/pdf/regulations/Georgia%20Power%20lakes%20waterfowl%20regs%202014-15.pdf


----------



## andyparm (Dec 8, 2014)

Pretty common knowledge that it's illegal to shoot ducks, or anything else while under power (motor running). Lots of people do it, but it's still illegal.

I've been wondering where all the Cans are...thanks for the info!


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 8, 2014)

andyparm said:


> Pretty common knowledge that it's illegal to shoot ducks, or anything else while under power (motor running). Lots of people do it, but it's still illegal.
> 
> I've been wondering where all the Cans are...thanks for the info!



^^^^^^^^This


----------



## ugaringneck (Dec 8, 2014)

as far as shooting with the motor running... i just skimmed the hunter regulations and didn't see what i'm about to claim, but i'm 100% sure i've read this in regulations from years past.  if it has changed, feel free to correct me...

you can't shoot with the motor running (jump shooting ducks) _however_, if you are chasing a crippled duck it is ok to shoot with the motor running. 

i remember seeing that explicitly in hunting regulations in the past, and i feel like it was in the waterfowl regulations, but don't see anything about it one way or the other in this year's.


----------



## Barroll (Dec 8, 2014)

I assume with a carry permit you can have guns loaded and chambered in the boat. Shotguns pistols etc?

I was checked in alabama last week and while looking through my blind bag gw found my carry pistol and whined about me having it but did not say anything about it being loaded and chambered. Anyone know if the same goes for shotguns?  I would assume so.


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 8, 2014)

You can not shoot ducks under or sail


----------



## Silvereyes (Dec 8, 2014)

dom said:


> looking to see whree it is for the state but number 6 at the following link for lanier: http://georgiawildlife.com/sites/default/files/uploads/wildlife/hunting/pdf/regulations/Lanier%20Early%20Teal-Goose%202014.pdf



I have always been told the same thing. However, it might be a lake specific law. 

It clearly states for all GA power lakes that you must do http://georgiawildlife.com/sites/de...eorgia Power lakes waterfowl regs 2014-15.pdf


----------



## jay sullivent (Dec 8, 2014)

Barroll said:


> I assume with a carry permit you can have guns loaded and chambered in the boat. Shotguns pistols etc?
> 
> I was checked in alabama last week and while looking through my blind bag gw found my carry pistol and whined about me having it but did not say anything about it being loaded and chambered. Anyone know if the same goes for shotguns?  I would assume so.


Concealed carry is not allowed on corps land


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 8, 2014)

If you are hunting right then you need not worry about this law in the first place


----------



## The Longhunter (Dec 8, 2014)

ugaringneck said:


> you can't shoot with the motor running (jump shooting ducks) _however_, if you are chasing a crippled duck it is ok to shoot with the motor running.



Only two kinds of ducks as far as the law is concerned -- those that aren't dead and those that are.

Only one set of rules for each category.  You can't have the motor running (or be under way) and fire at duck.  You don't even have to fire, you can be charged with harrying wildlife.



> i remember seeing that explicitly in hunting regulations in the past, and i feel like it was in the waterfowl regulations, but don't see anything about it one way or the other in this year's.



Not in the last 60 years.


----------



## The Longhunter (Dec 8, 2014)

Silvereyes said:


> It clearly states for all GA power lakes that you must do http://georgiawildlife.com/sites/de...eorgia Power lakes waterfowl regs 2014-15.pdf



The prohibition on Ga. Power lakes deserves some study.

It's a Ga. Power rule, so you can't receive a citation for violating it.  Just like any other place of business that has a "no firearms" sign.

Note I'm not encouraging anyone to violate the rule as the local LEO may not have the benefit of my expansive reading of this provision, but I still thing if push came to shove there is no legal violation.

Also, entirely different analysis applies to COE lakes, their lakes, their rules, their courts.


----------



## dbean43 (Dec 8, 2014)

Spot naming.


----------



## Coach Reynolds (Dec 8, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> If you are hunting right then you need not worry about this law in the first place



What do you mean by "hunting right?"


----------



## rnelson5 (Dec 8, 2014)

Coach Reynolds said:


> What do you mean by "hunting right?"



If you are hunting right then you are hunting over decoys and not riding around on the front of the boat with a loaded shotgun while your buddy runs up on a group of birds. Most guys that are riding around in the boat with loaded shotguns are not hunting right.


----------



## tucker80 (Dec 8, 2014)

§ 327.13 Explosives, firearms, other
weapons and fireworks.
(a) The possession of loaded firearms,
ammunition, loaded projectile firing
devices, bows and arrows, crossbows, or
other weapons is prohibited unless:
(1) In the possession of a Federal,
state or local law enforcement officer;
(2) Being used for hunting or fishing
as permitted under § 327.8, with devices
being unloaded when transported to,
from or between hunting and fishing
sites;(3) Being used at authorized shooting
ranges; or
(4) Written permission has been received
from the District Commander.
(b) Possession of explosives or explosive
devices of any kind, including fireworks
or other pyrotechnics, is prohibited
unless written permission has been
received from the District Commander.


----------



## MagSPot (Dec 8, 2014)

i know these guys personally and yes they did have over the limit thats it. They where shooting decoying birds. they hunt there all the time. The dnr that got them even told them he could tell they knew what  they was doing seeing how they was set up. That was just a few birds over. Actually a guy in a boat blind tried to move in on them and got mad when his set up was no good and they kept shooting and he is the one they called the man. Then the very next day same guys who got caught went back out and again shot three man limit but i was there this time. same warden checked us again. I think we are around 50-60 birds a piece from ga so far


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Dec 8, 2014)

dom said:


> law is unloaded and cased when boat is under power



So what if you have to chase cripples?


----------



## king killer delete (Dec 9, 2014)

DuckHuntin101 said:


> So what if you have to chase cripples?



Hope you got a big push pole.


----------



## andyparm (Dec 9, 2014)

MagSPot said:


> i know these guys personally and yes they did have over the limit thats it. They where shooting decoying birds. they hunt there all the time. The dnr that got them even told them he could tell they knew what  they was doing seeing how they was set up. That was just a few birds over. Actually a guy in a boat blind tried to move in on them and got mad when his set up was no good and they kept shooting and he is the one they called the man. Then the very next day same guys who got caught went back out and again shot three man limit but i was there this time. same warden checked us again. I think we are around 50-60 birds a piece from ga so far



Awesome. Just awesome. Headed your way! Maybe I'll see you Saturday. Anyone else wanna go???


----------



## MagSPot (Dec 9, 2014)

*mmmm*

Seminole no secret. Yes there are birds there but you can't just go tthrow out decoys and think you are going to kill ducks....I like that a lot of people go keeps all the ducks moving and away from there horrible decoy spread. There for more ducks in our decoys......funny how people blame there failure on others success


----------



## Hunteradams (Dec 9, 2014)

MagSPot said:


> i know these guys personally and yes they did have over the limit thats it. They where shooting decoying birds. they hunt there all the time. The dnr that got them even told them he could tell they knew what  they was doing seeing how they was set up. That was just a few birds over. Actually a guy in a boat blind tried to move in on them and got mad when his set up was no good and they kept shooting and he is the one they called the man. Then the very next day same guys who got caught went back out and again shot three man limit but i was there this time. same warden checked us again. I think we are around 50-60 birds a piece from ga so far


So your friends no what they are doing and are great hunters, yet knowingly shot over the limit. Sounds good to me. Maybe they guy called the law because they were breaking it not because he was mad, ever thought of that?


----------



## gaducksmacker (Dec 9, 2014)

MagSPot said:


> i know these guys personally and yes they did have over the limit thats it. They where shooting decoying birds. they hunt there all the time. The dnr that got them even told them he could tell they knew what  they was doing seeing how they was set up. That was just a few birds over. Actually a guy in a boat blind tried to move in on them and got mad when his set up was no good and they kept shooting and he is the one they called the man. Then the very next day same guys who got caught went back out and again shot three man limit but i was there this time. same warden checked us again. I think we are around 50-60 birds a piece from ga so far




You say "just a few birds over" like that makes it ok.....


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 9, 2014)

gaducksmacker said:


> You say "just a few birds over" like that makes it ok.....



My thought exactly.  Its one thing to get a expired license ticket everyone forgets same with a life jacket, but to knowingly pull the trigger at a bird after you have your limit is kinda crap even if the birds are feet down in your face.  The ol line well we killed so many we lost count is a load as well cause everyone keeps tally on how many birds they have.


----------



## gaducksmacker (Dec 9, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> My thought exactly.  Its one thing to get a expired license ticket everyone forgets same with a life jacket, but to knowingly pull the trigger at a bird after you have your limit is kinda crap even if the birds are feet down in your face.  The ol line well we killed so many we lost count is a load as well cause everyone keeps tally on how many birds they have.



And it was on Canvasbacks too, not like the limit is very high.....as in 1. Not really that hard. 1 Canvasback....ONE. How do you lose count?! On top of that they are pretty easy to identify if they are feet up in the decoys.

There are no excuses to be made here. One bird over would not be AS bad but "just a few over" come on guys.....


----------



## MagSPot (Dec 9, 2014)

They were one over limit


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 9, 2014)

Was it the seminole smakers or quackersmakers or what ever there name was?


----------



## steelshotslayer (Dec 9, 2014)

Gaducker said:


> Was it the seminole smakers or quackersmakers or what ever there name was?



#SpoonieTeal


----------



## GSURugger (Dec 9, 2014)

^all of that.


----------



## Dupree (Dec 9, 2014)

MagSPot said:


> They were one over limit



They or we?


----------



## MagSPot (Dec 9, 2014)

Hmmmmm


----------



## MagSPot (Dec 9, 2014)

That is the question...every one knows I can't shoot a limit


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 9, 2014)

dbean43 said:


> Spot naming.


----------



## TurDuckBuck89 (Dec 9, 2014)

MagSPot said:


> They were one over limit





MagSPot said:


> That was just a few birds over.





Is it a few over the limit or just "one" over?


----------



## MagSPot (Dec 9, 2014)

*hmmm*

Ticket


----------



## MagSPot (Dec 9, 2014)

One over see items....


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 9, 2014)

i didnt know there was a species 29 duck what does it look like? i want one for the wall!


----------



## vrooom (Dec 9, 2014)

Dang.   60 birds per person 11 days into the season is impressive


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Dec 9, 2014)

Nothing like trapping oneself on a lake in a boat and finding oneself   unable to count how many ducks they had and having some expectation of not getting caught either on the water or at the boat ramp......Duh ???


----------



## Animal slayer (Dec 9, 2014)

If u want a can u need to go with magspot I heard he hunts near area 51


----------

